# why can't i just be goodlooking



## 742733044 (Oct 18, 2013)

why can't i just be a goodlooking dude who can get any girls. world isnt fair. **** my life and my ugly face


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Darwinism and physical trait selection is one of the worst things to happen to our species. In an ideal world everyone would be beautiful. The only people who disagree would be those blessed with beauty already, who enjoy the leg up they get.

Epigenetics will be an amazing thing, it's a shame we'll probably never live to see it in action.


----------



## Hersheyfan98 (Jan 2, 2013)

Believe it or not girls think the exact same thing xD 
Don't worry I'm not good looking either


----------



## Selenarosew (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm sure you're goodlooking, everyone is goodlooking in their own way and I know you don't see that because you look in a mirror and see nothing but flaws but that's just it. We are our own worst critics, half of the flaws we find in ourselves, only we see.


----------



## TheBigH (Oct 14, 2013)

Hersheyfan98 said:


> Believe it or not girls think the exact same thing xD
> Don't worry I'm not good looking either


http://i.qkme.me/3t1m0h.jpg


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

TheBigH said:


> http://i.qkme.me/3t1m0h.jpg


lmfao


----------



## 150274 (Mar 23, 2013)

I don't look good and I knew since I was a little kid. I remember looking into the mirror and always telling myself that I would never get a gf because I was too ugly.



Fast forward years later and I now have a much better self esteem.

My self esteem is still high because I don't let it get the best of me. I never look at mirrors anymore or anything shiny or even take photos of myself because I don't need to be reminded. I never focus on my facial flaws because I don't see a point.

I have terrible acne and I bought a very expensive cream to take care of that. I only fix the things that can be fixed and ignore what I can't.

Just change the way you think and you will slowly get better.

My transition took years, but now my self esteem is normal and I couldn't be happier.

Plus I live somewhat close to Hollywood so the stress on me is much worse than anywhere else in the world.


Now I got to help out my gf with her self esteem. :/


----------



## 150274 (Mar 23, 2013)

TheBigH said:


> http://i.qkme.me/3t1m0h.jpg


Hahaha


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

You probably are.


----------



## 0180917 (Jun 2, 2013)

It's not as much about how you look as how you act. While making an effort to look good is important (dressing well, getting a nice haircut, etc.), I think being confident is much more important. How can you be confident with social anxiety, you ask? Well, let me explain:

First of all, this is kind of off-topic, but it's very relevant nonetheless: I don't know if you use Reddit, but there's a pretty popular subreddit called "NoFap" which is basically this thing where guys try to go 90+ days without masturbating. I thought it was a joke until I started reading some specific posts by guys with SA and some of the scientific reasoning behind the benefits. Basically, abstaining from masturbation raises your testosterone levels, and from what I've read, this has a HUGE effect on social anxiety. Some people have said that after even just a few weeks without masturbating, they've completely changed--almost no social anxiety, socializing with everyone, never acting awkward, feeling more confident, talking to girls like it's nothing, etc. I decided to try it, and after 1 week I felt incredibly different. My anxiety dropped to about 30% and I wasn't nervous doing anything. I wasn't worried about how I looked or about what people thought of me. I noticed I was standing up straighter and I felt stronger overall. Random girls would smile at me when they passed by. I felt like a man.

Just a thought. You might think it's crazy but I'm here to tell you that this technique is how I'm battling social anxiety, and it does work.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Theres always something. If im good looking why cant I be confident. If im ugly why cant I be pretty. If Im poor why cant I be rich. if Im good looking why cant I get girls where not so good looking guys can..many things in life are not fair. Why do good people have a ****ty life and some ****ty people have a good life?

Why"-Jadakiss:


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

It sucks. Such is life. I don't have any good qualities regarding my looks or my personality. It's the combination of these bad traits (or lack of good traits) that really make nobody interested in me. But I would recommend taking up something you enjoy doing to get your mind off of it.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Sigh


----------



## lonely pizza (Oct 3, 2012)

I feel your pain dude


----------



## linky1 (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm exactly the same. Whats life like eh?


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

because your genes or puberty were subpar.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

742733044 said:


> why can't i just be a goodlooking dude who can get any girls. world isnt fair. **** my life and my ugly face


:hug


----------



## PersonPersoning (Oct 5, 2013)

Now i need to fish for a new pair of underwear.


----------



## Lisa darlin (Oct 30, 2013)

the only way one can survive is either ur goodlooking n ur personality sucks or ur NOT goodlooking but ur personality rocks.
if one does not have both then the pain will be too much.
n then there is average.
people dont care much for average...


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

I ask myself this pretty much everyday son. And I'm sure most people here do too.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm the ugliest person in the world, and I know it sucks. But at least I have a...wait even my personality is dull and boring. OMG this just sucks.


----------



## 742733044 (Oct 18, 2013)

nothing else said:


> I'm the ugliest person in the world, and I know it sucks. But at least I have a...wait even my personality is dull and boring. OMG this just sucks.


sound just like me :|


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

nothing else said:


> I'm the ugliest person in the world, and I know it sucks. But at least I have a...wait even my personality is dull and boring. OMG this just sucks.


You're not ugly at all if that's you in your avatar.


----------



## porpoisely (May 28, 2013)

Yep, 'nothing else' is a pretty handsome dude.

I relate to what he said though. I'm ugly and have a boring personality. What a great combination.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

If you think being good looking will solve your problems, you're delusional. 

Its never that easy.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

porpoisely said:


> Yep, 'nothing else' is a pretty handsome dude.


He knows it too. People who think they're ugly don't use a pic of themselves as their avatar. :blank

Anybody want to go fishing? :b


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

euphoria04 said:


> He knows it too. People who think they're ugly don't use a pic of themselves as their avatar. :blank
> 
> Anybody want to go fishing? :b


lol ya I wish.

I see guys who are more shy than me easily making friends or going on dates. It's the combination of poor looks _and _ personality that is the problem for me.


----------



## hdth (Jun 12, 2013)

heres another, "if i was good looking or had millions of dollars all my problems will be solved" thread. What good would it be if you were good looking yet didn't know how to communicate to get a date, or had all the money in the world yet couldn't buy true friends and spouses.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

TheBigH said:


> http://i.qkme.me/3t1m0h.jpg


lmfao, so true. The amount that girls do this is unbelievable


----------



## legday (Nov 3, 2013)

lift? girls think i look good, but i mean that doesn't mean i can talk to them coherently


----------



## Scarface69 (Nov 4, 2013)

Imo, it's all about appearances. It's not how good-looking and flawless your aesthetics are. 
But how you appear to look. I'm ugly as ****, but I dress nice, have a good physique, confident, and take care of the way I look, and trust me, it gets you a long way..


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Scarface69 said:


> Imo, it's all about appearances. It's not how good-looking and flawless your aesthetics are.
> But how you appear to look. I'm ugly as ****, but I dress nice, have a good physique, confident, and take care of the way I look, and trust me, it gets you a long way..


>Confident
>Posting on an SA site


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

nothing else said:


> lol ya I wish.
> 
> I see guys who are more shy than me easily making friends or going on dates. It's the combination of poor looks _and _ personality that is the problem for me.


I hate to be "that guy" who sounds mean, but lets be serious - you don't post selfies of yourself online or in your avatar unless you have _some_ inkling that your at least average looking. At some point you must have gotten enough validation (maybe even from yourself) to have the self assurance to know people aren't going to reply negatively.

sorry if this sounds like I'm downplaying your BDD (if you have it) or anything else, this is more just a random thought rather than directly responding to you.


----------



## Diffidence (Oct 27, 2013)

So being "attractive" will make all your problems disappear? Please, people in the past have told me that I look like a model, and yet I'm still plagued with anxiety and insecurity. Looks aren't everything...


----------

